
The true story of the heartthrob prince of Qatar and his time at USC - igonvalue
https://www.latimes.com/california/story/2020-07-16/qatar-prince-usc-ucla-la
======
paxys
I'm impressed at the sheer amount of investigative journalism that went into
this story, and a little bit amused that all of it is applied to something
that would otherwise be in TMZ or Entertainment Weekly.

I might just be jaded but apart from a couple of parts that got me to raise my
eyebrows a little bit everything else seemed in line with the standard ultra-
rich/important student experience on any major US college campus.

------
neonate
[https://archive.is/lAbTD](https://archive.is/lAbTD)

------
obilgic
What is the news here?

------
creato
> the son and, later, brother of Qatar’s emir

Don't read this sentence too quickly...

------
libraryatnight
People with that much wealth and status don't inhabit the same world as the
rest of us.

C.R.E.A.M.

